# Post up pics of green cars



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?p=153355#post153355

One for the green brigade:driver:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Car deswirled with PO85RD3.01 and followed up with PO106FF. Car finished with Einszett Glanz wax.


----------



## Stu-seventyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's mine (no wax on it at this stage just #83 and 80):


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

My Corrado - Megs 83/80 followed with CK RMG, GG FS, and either XXX hardcore or Natty's blue (couple of pics of each)


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

My Cos :thumb:


----------



## ooze (Sep 20, 2006)

My old vtr


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Menzerna PG, IP, FP no glaze or sealent in these pics (all via PC)





































when it rains on that combination:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

*Mazda MX5*

BEFORE:









































































AFTER:


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

some refelection shots i went out on a limb here did a house not a tree lol


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow there all stunning


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Heres one of ours after L200 Steve detailied it :thumb:


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all heres a few pics of my Subaru
Before









After


----------



## StreetDragster (Apr 12, 2006)

The green 200sx i have done.

SSR1-3 via PC and then P21s














































Thanks

Matt


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

A few pics of my 1992 Camry:























































Ooops, I forgot the process:

Riwax White Polishing paste, PC @ 6
1Z Pasta Intensive, PC @ 6
1Z High Gloss Polish, PC @ 6
On the bonnet: FK #303 ×2, PC @ 5
Horizontals: FK #2180, PC @ 4, topped with Pink Wax by hand ×2
Left side: NXT Paste ×2 by hand, two panels topped with TWPUG, one with OCW
Right side: #21, PC @ 4, #21 by hand, one panel topped with Collinite 885 & 845, one with Victoria Wax Concours, all by hand
QD'd with FK #425.
Glass: AIO
Tires/wells: AA foam

Last pic: OP/FK1 Pink/FK1 FX-100


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

think mine's going to be slightly over shadowed by that camry!

1999 Rover 200 BRM

When the car was purchased:









Then a 2 bucket wash, clay, Megs DC1, DC2, Nxt Wax. Megs glass clean, megs hot wheels, megs endurance tyre gel... spotting a theme?





































obligatory roof shot:


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, the BRM is looking good too!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

heres my old lexsus


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

and my rover tom cat


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Wheels cleaned with AG Acid-Free Wheel Cleaner
Washed with AG Shampoo
Clayed with megs quik clay kit
polished with AG ultra deep shine
Glass cleaned with AG fast glass
Tyres dressed with AG Instant tyre dressing (2 coats)
Bumpers dressed with AG Bumper Care


----------



## lutontownfc (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic efforts all round.


----------



## Bunji (Jul 22, 2006)

This is a link to a slideshow of pics that I took. Myself and a friend met up and took pics. Mine is the 205.....

Hope you like them....

http://public.fotki.com/Bunji/205_interior/205-and-106/?cmd=fs_slideshow


----------



## Dibctr (Oct 1, 2006)

Dom said:


> think mine's going to be slightly over shadowed by that camry!
> 
> 1999 Rover 200 BRM
> 
> ...


Top job on the BRM i used to own one of those a while back.although mine still had the orange front grill quite a few were painted silver and green.get it registered with the BRM owners club and thye can tell you its build No.


----------



## cupra-dav (Mar 21, 2007)

my first go with a green car, first time at all really!...... washed with megs gold class shampoo, clayed with megs, dried, then just a ag hand polish, didnt have time to seal in etc, but i will when i buy the car!!!!:thumb:





































done last week, was viewing the car (from my mate), wanted to give the car a wee going over to see if i was impressed..... i was!

will be trying some different products soon enough... as i said new to all this....


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

a photo of mine after a wash and quick polish with srp


----------



## scotieee (Apr 6, 2007)

not polished yet,just washed and dried


----------



## Enzo (Apr 6, 2007)

Waxed for the first time in 8 years...


----------



## FALCONGTHO (Apr 7, 2007)

Heres a quick one of my buddys s-13 that is reversed into his car port and cops sun fading on the front end only.

A quick machine buff with Farecla G3 to rejuvinate and cut off the cloudiness,and finish off with Systems 1 polish,followed by Liquid Souveran.


----------



## AndyH (Jun 28, 2006)

Mallard Green Mondeo:

SSR2.5 -> Poorboys Polish with Carnuba Blue -> Nattys Paste Wax Blue























































Andy


----------



## Nickh2007 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Here's mt 1998 Mercedes*

nothing too serious - wash with megs shampoo plus, clayed, megs #7 with pc, then collinite 476. I like the result.

















need to do it again some time, this time i'll use some megs 80 first.. or maybe some menzerna.
:buffer:


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

My Island Green Skoda Octavia 2.0 Tdi L&K

Megs clay then the megs 3 step with NXT wax instead of carnauba. Bonnet and left half was done here. I need to do the roof and right side when i get another day free!


----------



## Gaz (May 28, 2007)

Here's my astra G










































Colour is Forest Green (44L) and is very rare on the Astra G


----------



## easytease (May 10, 2007)

http://bobby****.com/audi/pc1b/album/ my first go with the PC.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

*BMW 325i*

After #80, #7, 2x #21, #16


----------



## JBOB (Mar 12, 2006)

Green Green Green


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

*My green MG ZR*

Here are a few shots of the condition of my green car. The car has been cared for by me from new using various turtle wax products


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

My old green Accord


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

*My Passat - Blackfired*










full write up soon


----------



## T-5ones (Sep 12, 2006)

Megs shampoo plus, clayed with megs mild clay. The wheels were washed then cleaned with neat P21S, clayed, chemical guys wheelguard and the tyres had Blackfire tyre gell. The exhaust was cleaned with wirewool and then polished. Autosmart glass cutter on windows. The trim had two coats of AG bumper dressing.

The swirl removal was done by pc and Menzerna PO91L intensive polish, Menz power gloss for the sides, Blackfire glaze by pc.

Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then Swissvax Saphir wax by hand to the bonnet and wings. The rest of the car had a coat of collinite 476 by german applicator pad and then a coat of Natty's Blue 24 hours later.


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

*Heres one i done last week my mates 1999 scooby*


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

Gaz i think you are right cant say ive ever a astra G in that forest green 44L
not that i can remember anyway


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

Some of my little run around


----------



## dazzo (Sep 13, 2007)

My beautiful Audi 90 quattro-


----------



## needspeedindeed (Jul 1, 2007)

British Racing Green Jaguar 3.0 S-Type














































Used Zym0l for everything!


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Heres my Mini

Polished with Meguires
Glazed with Clearkote Red moose Machine Glaze.
Sealed with Poorboys EX - P
Waxed with Poorboys Natty's blue


----------



## stookay (Aug 31, 2007)

Jobbo said:


> My Cos :thumb:


hi jobbo thats simply stunning finish, ive got mallard escos as well , been using clearkote , poorboys ex , dodo and p21s . although its shiney it doesnt quite have that glass like reflection , id be interested in any advice you could give me , would i get better result if i switched to acryllic products? pm me
best regards stookay


----------



## Johnny50 (Apr 13, 2007)

My old Civic.


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

BMW compact from 1994,original paint! Completely done by hand using Meguiars.Clayed,DC paint cleaner,DC polish,NXTwax (2 coats)










































oxydized paint on bumper (before and after)


----------



## thethinamerican (Aug 19, 2008)

My 2000 Chrysler Sebring JXi


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Here is my BMW 323i SE


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

The first green focus looks superb :thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Polished, RMG, PB's EXP and PB's Nattys Blue.


----------



## Pole Position (Aug 6, 2008)

DPN said:


> Here is my BMW 323i SE


gorgeous looking beemer mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

My 205 (hope to own another one one day):


----------



## icedub (Nov 11, 2005)

My Golf mk2 valver in Oak green, not rolled a wheel for the last 3 years or so.


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

My old short wheel base 300zx - why oh why did I sell this car?!?!?


----------



## fpan (Mar 16, 2007)

Jobbo said:


> My Cos :thumb:


Very nice car!


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

A MGRV8 Prepared by DPN




























Another customer 



















A sort of green ok maybe blue or is it green who really knows.


----------



## R100Daz (Jul 14, 2006)

icedub said:


> My Golf mk2 valver in Oak green, not rolled a wheel for the last 3 years or so.


Supprised the wheels even go round 

Looks very nice though


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Pearlescent Oceanic Green V5, lime prime lite, purple haze x2 coats then Werkstat Carnauba Jett. Photo is abit blurry from my phone camera!


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

And another one of the V5, probably better reflections. Before it had the dodo etc applied!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^ Stunning Colour Golf, not seen many about in this colour


----------



## MATTYP (Feb 11, 2009)

Heres my old m5


----------



## Jack Pearson (Jan 14, 2009)

You wanted Green...


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

British racing green


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

More pics here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103679&highlight=audi+s6+goodwood+green


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

One from before I was a family man


















My current work and back car


----------



## catgroom (Apr 17, 2007)

*.*

OK,apologies for the "No reflection shots,no close ups,measly effort"

But,not often I get on here,and mine is ridiculous(ly green)!!!




























I can hear you all now.A canny mixture of WTF,I bet the drivers gay,why oh why did he buy one in that colour,hey Its different.Heard them all.It was cheap and is spot on.Took a year of serious learning through this site and buying products while on the dole to get it back to this shade.Only 6 in the UK.No wonder really!LOL!

Enjoy having a giggle at my expense.Poor old Limey!

Steve:lol::thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

catgroom said:


> I can hear you all now.A canny mixture of WTF,I bet the drivers gay,why oh why did he buy one in that colour,hey Its different.Heard them all.It was cheap and is spot on.Took a year of serious learning through this site and buying products while on the dole to get it back to this shade.Only 6 in the UK.No wonder really!LOL!
> 
> Enjoy having a giggle at my expense.Poor old Limey!
> 
> Steve:lol::thumb:


If you like the colour, wouldnt worry what others think, i really like purples but my dad wouldnt let me have one (you'll never sell it) had my revenge and bought thisFord Fiesta, quite an unusual colour compared to the red one my mum drove


----------



## GreenGoddess (Apr 1, 2007)

My wee MK1 Arosa


----------



## Brabus Doc (May 28, 2008)

This was a £400 trade in we got last week, I couldn't help myself it was very much unloved so I spent a few days on it. Sorry no before shots.


----------



## mattie007 (Oct 31, 2006)

My first proper detail of my 02 MG ZS using AG bodywork conditioner, megs washmitt/towel and AG SRP using a megs pad. Took 5 hours but well worth it! The aim was to reduce the swirls, which it did!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

A mates subaru after a good afternoon of work. De-tar, wash, clay, re-wash, srp, uds and then some dodo rainforest rub. No befores but the previous owner used it on his farm from new, and it was in a right state. Came up quite nice after some elbow grease though


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)




----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

My old 306 Roland Garros


----------



## adseybear (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## tazdevil1964 (Apr 17, 2010)

*My atomic green 09 commodore ss sportwagon*

polished with z5 with z6 between coats and topped off with z8


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's my BMW 323ci


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

the beads on my car have been frozen for 3 days....:lol:

But some pics of warmer times...


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

A few of mine


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

This is my old car, that is still sat on the path. Just can't seem to let her go.

2000 Toyota Avensis in metallic green.














































She comes up really well.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mirror finish love the reflection with the kids car having a detail


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing serious work wise, stays indoors and gets looked after using blackfires kit


----------



## scott90 (Nov 5, 2010)

A few of mine..


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

My previous toy car


----------



## priceworth (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a picture of my old coupe, dearly missed (And yes it is green)


----------



## col8482 (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Scirocco



















Golf



















Dragon Green Polos! :argie:


----------



## Kei (Mar 15, 2011)

Not many green cars around by the seems of it. (too many people must be superstitious)

Super rare eucalyptus green (235) 900. Never seen another in this colour on the road. (been looking since around 2000)


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Heres a few pics just after cleaning my 'Ultimate Green' Focus RS: :thumb:


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

The Wife's car and Opti-Seal


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

ooze said:


> My old vtr


clean ride :driver:


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

green 6n polo


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

My UG RS after a quick sealant top up


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

My green VXR :thumb:


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

My Bmw Z3 1998 2.8 V6 with 80k miles on it.

Cost 32.5k when new!!!


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

missyR said:


> My green VXR :thumb:


Saw you on the M6 on Sunday heading north :driver:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Frank said:


> Saw you on the M6 on Sunday heading north :driver:


Yeah that would have been me :driver: after a polishing session on a mates car


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

My old green car


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

My old cooper-s 


































Ohh how i miss it


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Kinda greeny blue but oh well


----------



## cdi guy (Apr 3, 2011)

Frank said:


> My UG RS after a quick sealant top up


 God,this car looks so mean on those wheels and tyres,:argie:


----------



## cdi guy (Apr 3, 2011)

missyR said:


> My green VXR :thumb:


 My wee boy loves this car,my parents stay around the corner from yourself ,ive got to slow down eveytime i drive by and let him see the ben 10 car as he calls it.:buffer::thumb:


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

missyR said:


> My green VXR :thumb:


thats a lovely colour, weird but in the most pleasant way :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are a few photos of my old TF...


----------



## BrianD1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

cosworth oh soo nice !


----------



## stookay (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Yozza (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

May as well resurrect this thread!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My old car


----------



## cndndriver (Sep 26, 2008)

heres mine 2006 Volvo S80


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

May as well add some fresh pics to this thread...



















I'm pleased considering I've only hand polished it for it's whole life 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cndndriver (Sep 26, 2008)

ok why isnt why image been displayed. i only see a link but how come i do not see just the picture. any idea??


----------



## cndndriver (Sep 26, 2008)

any one?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect this rover!


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

A jag sovereign I did last summer, big old cars!



















As it was


----------



## grout20 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Another for the green brigade...!*

Resurrecting this old thread again! 

Another green Rover....!

Happy Xmas folks

John


----------

